# rendering/modeling software?



## mattbta (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi guys! Newbie here. i've seen quite a number of images that are either architectural renderings of theater rooms to mock ups of speaker builds.

Are these free softwares? Where would one get some of these apps?

i searched with no great success.

Cheers
-Matt


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Matt

I think most of them are likely done in Sketchup. You can get it as a free download from Google.

Bryan


----------



## mattbta (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome. i'll give that a go!


----------



## mattbta (Jan 13, 2009)

What about one for modeling like an architectural blueprint of a room with dimensions and all that jazz? Sketchup looks good for 3D stuff like manifolds for an IB or sub boxes but I'm also looking for something that can mock up the blueprint of my room.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

If you want 2D, I use MS Visio.

Bryan


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, for quick stuff, I like Google Sketchup.

For acoustics, I have CARA (great tool, long learning curve, but worth it).

For specific furniture and speaker designs, I use Solid Works, but I have access to that at work. Hobbyists usually don't like spending $20k on software


----------



## mattbta (Jan 13, 2009)

I've got Visio so I'll give that a whirl for the 2d modeling of my room.


----------

